# Recording Vinyl to CD



## pugwinkle

I hope I am putting this question in the correct forum.

I'm interested in buying something so that I can record my vinyl records into CD's. I found a Memorex Digital Turntable that will convert the vinyl record into MP3 files and then I can turn them into CD's. 

There is also something out there called Instant Music.

Has anyone had any experience with the Memorex turntable or Instant music?


----------



## Kornowski

I've not heard of either of those, thought I've never looked into this type of thing. Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the CD's instead of copying them all, though?


----------



## d.cochrane

pugwinkle said:


> I hope I am putting this question in the correct forum.
> 
> I'm interested in buying something so that I can record my vinyl records into CD's. I found a Memorex Digital Turntable that will convert the vinyl record into MP3 files and then I can turn them into CD's.
> 
> There is also something out there called Instant Music.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the Memorex turntable or Instant music?



I have instant music which I havn't tried yet. . I have used a similar product called easycap. both work the same. Problem is everything happens in real time so you have to play the record or track to store it on puter. Most songs available on net and faster to download,


----------



## lawson_jl

I have to agree with Kornowski it may not be worth the trouble.  Often you get poor sound quaility and making the tracks where you want can also be a pain.  The auto track cut extra stuff simply don't work with any regularity to be usefull.   I may suggest that you download the albums you own from a P2P site.  Technically this would be legal since you do own a copy and since it's vinyl there is no copy protection to complecate the DMCA or the Canadian equivalant.  You are allowed by law to make a back up copy of recorded media, just not break copy protection.  Vinyl has no copy protection and there is no law saying you have to actually make the back up yourself.  This logic is used with game ROMs with older game systems.  As always I'm not a lawyer so take this advice as it is.


----------



## MikeinMilwaukee

*Record vinyl to CD*

In the past I've used Microsoft Plus! Digital Edition to record from vinyl to computer, then burn to CD with various burning software.  However my old computer crashed and this software is no longer available (I had downloaded and do not have the CD).  I'm currently looking for a replacement and any suggestions would be helpful.

I'd recommend this rather than buying a turntable that records directly to CD.  First of all, you can probably fit two albums on one CD (more if you use MP3 format).  Secondly, the software will enable you to remove the hiss and pop you hear on the record - when you burn it to CD it will sound nearly as good as anything you'd buy in the store.  Sure, if you've got the dough to replace all your vinyl with CD, buy them.  But this is a cheaper way to go and I enjoy it, though it is time-consuming.


----------



## PunterCam

You can get boxes that split your turntable output into phono and a digital signal (going down a usb cable) http://www.project-audio.com/main.php?prod=usbbox&cat=boxes&lang=en. 

I wouldn't buy a turntable with it built in though. 

Like the others said, it's a complete hassle actually recording the stuff in, and you can only do it in realtime (obviously).


----------



## tremmor

I have to agree. this is a job. I went to a friends house. wanted to copy Please 78's and 45's records. the wall is 15' with 8 shelves in the basement. Talk about vcr tapes. Wall is 25 feet long at least. 4 rows of vcr tapes. Please......wont happen. 
don't want nothing to do with it. 
im not that bored yet. getting there though.


----------



## Zatharus

Just a quick observation here...has anyone noticed that this was a resurrected year+ old thread??!

...I shudder at the thought of anyone making MP3s from Vinyl.


----------



## tremmor

heehe.........never did pay attention to it. 
it was fun.


----------



## Motorcharge

Audacity is great for recording your records as well. I used it to convert all mine and they all sound great.


----------



## MikeinMilwaukee

Thanks uk80glue.  I'll try Audacity.

Zatharus: yes, I noticed it was a year old.  Just trying to help.  And, yes, I'd rather record my jazz vinyls to MP3 format than buy them in that format - I suspect a lot of them are not available in MP3 anyway.


----------

